# your avatar name



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

what is the meaning of your avatar name?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17026-origin-of-user-names/?hl=username


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Listen at about 1:40 or so.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I play flat track roller derby  And Clever Moniker is my derby name  I picked it because as a "Derby Girl" we are all expected to come up with a unique nickname that no other derby girl has come up with (which is no easy feat since there are more than 1300 leagues worldwide and over 100 people in each league) So I decided to pick a name that poked fun at that aspect of the sport  Mr. Moniker liked it so much he picked it as his avatar name, and when I joined I added the Mrs, though I will always be the original


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Name of a brand of coconut juice. And the refram part is just the word farmer with the letters mixed around a little bit.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

(oh well, if we've started a new thread for this....)

ruthiexxxx (along with my serial number 650 074 342) is how I am registered on the International Slave Register as the property of my Master


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Blue pocket rocket....

Whippets blue... fits in your pocket and goes like a rocket.... :hmm: ...

Ive got other dogs but that name was the first registered so kept it for all the forums... saves remembering...

Shortened to BPR


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"Shroom Boom" is the character's name in my avatar.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Listen at about 1:40 or so.


Man, I love the dead..Sirius satellite radio has a Grateful Dead channel; it's like having all of Dick's picks, plus all your friend's tapes pre-loaded in your car. F'n terrific...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You should see my ipod. LOL


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Gladiator is one of my top 10 favorite movies. The name of Russell Crowe's character in that movie is Maximus Decimus Meridius. My cat's name is Jack. Somehow I began calling the cat Jaximus Decimus. I ended up liking the name so much I stole it for myself.

My avatar is The Phantom. The Ghost Who Walks. The Man Who Cannot Die. Guardian of The Eastern Dark.


----------

